# GOING THURSDAY!



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a trip I'm putting together for Thursday to finish some of my Advanced students. Gonna run $95 for the boat charter and hit depths ranging 80'-110' fsw. Meet time will be 8:30am at MBT at 3920 Barrancas Ave. or call 455-7702. Have a few spots open so give us a shout out!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang you Jerry! Wish I could make it man! Whos boat you all going on?


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dalton...hoping for warm weather and calm seas!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am freezing my ass off up here in Norfolk, VA this week. It's supposed to freakin snow here in a few hours:banghead:banghead.

Hope you guys get out and have a good day.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Jerry! I got a different school schedule this semester so I wouldn't miss out on ALL the dives...and what do you do?!!....go and schedule dives on the days my new schedule is full!!!!!:banghead

Yall have fun...hopefully it'll be warmerthursday than its supposed to be tomorrow!


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am off for the next 8 days and this is the one day I cannot go. :banghead


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Jer,



Looking good so far. If the weather holds we may be able to go a little farther to some of the sites that aren't hit as often. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

hmmmmm....so tempted to say screw it..and go.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/21/2009)*hmmmmm....so tempted to say screw it..and go.




DO IT!!!! It's gonna be like 1-2 out that day. And grouper season is almost closed!!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on!!! Let's get out with Dalton Thursday...Paul's right, we need to shoot some fish while we can!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Trip cancelled...Sorry! Will try and reschedule...


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Jer, I will talk to you today. Looks like we may be able to get the students in on Sunday after the front goes through.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man it looks like it was a great day down there. Why couldn't you guys get out.

*TODAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS EARLY BECOMING SOUTH AROUND 
10 KNOTS IN AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 FOOT. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A 
LIGHT CHOP.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Unfortunately everyone had to work. We are putting together something for Sunday though. More to follow.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I will go on sunday if there is room.

Spearfishing right?

Chris


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Any update on the make-up dive sunday?


----------

